# What gift can you not WAIT to give!!



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

What gift are you especially excited to give your loved ones?

I am so excited to be giving my son his first guitar! My husband and I are both very much into music (I play piano and my husband plays mostly guitar but a few other things) and over the last few months my 10 year old son has been picking up my husband's guitar and teaching himself a few chords. He expressed that he would really like to start taking lessons. So secretly I have been searching high and low for a good quality guitar in his size and in our price range (which wasn't much) and thought we'd have to buy him a used one but guess what? I found a pretty decent new one that also comes in his favorite color-RED. I found a dragon decal for it too. He is going to absolutely flip!! 

I can't wait to see his face!!!

Your turn to share!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That sounds like a dream gift!! I know he'll be thrilled.

My gift - my friend, Wendy, had a red poodle, and she has collected pink and red poodle stuffed animals, etc., over the years. I found a pair of flannel pj's with little pink poodles all over them!! That's the gift I can't wait to give. :biggrin:


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

I can't wait to send all my nieces and nephews in Texas their gifts even though I won't be there when they open it I just want them to know that although there aunt is not there they are always in my heart. *Okay I'm going to cry* :bysmilie: 

Daisy


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Dec 11 2008, 01:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687393


> That sounds like a dream gift!! I know he'll be thrilled.
> 
> My gift - my friend, Wendy, had a red poodle, and she has collected pink and red poodle stuffed animals, etc., over the years. I found a pair of flannel pj's with little pink poodles all over them!! That's the gift I can't wait to give. :biggrin:[/B]


Oh she will love that!!! he he


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

QUOTE (DaisyG @ Dec 11 2008, 01:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687394


> I can't wait to send all my nieces and nephews in Texas their gifts even though I won't be there when they open it I just want them to know that although there aunt is not there they are always in my heart. *Okay I'm going to cry* :bysmilie:
> 
> Daisy[/B]


awww i'm sorry you are away from them. Hugs


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I already sent the one I wanted to give! 

I found a really pretty hummingbird ornament for my mom. My grandpa loved Hummingbirds and had feeders set up all over. He passed away this October so I thought it would be a nice addition to my mom's tree. She loved it and I hope it will remind her of her dad.


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

There's a video game my hubby had been waiting for and he really wants it. I bought it and got the store employees (who we know pretty well because we are there entirely too often) to tell him that he should wait until the price drops, etc, and trick him into NOT buying it. 

I can't wait to tell him that the employees conned him. :biggrin:


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

A guitar sounds sooo cool.

I can't wait to give my niece her first doll house. She is two years old but acts more like a three year old. She learned her birthday this year,and two other children in daycare birthday. I am so proud of her. I hope she loves it!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I love giving gifts to my kids and seeing their faces light up when they get that thing that I told them there was no way they were getting that year :biggrin: I tell them the same thing every year, you'd think they'd figure it out already but they haven't yet!! This year I am most excited about giving my 10 year old daughter her new bedroom set. I know that she will be so excited walking into her room and seeing that.


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

This year will be a happy/emotional gift giving to my grandma. On July 5th of this year it had been a year since my grandpa passed away after a very long and difficult battle with cancer. It started as a small spot on his lungs that the Dr. diagnosed as an "easily removable" cancer, his health declined quickly, so he very weakly went through chemo and radiation to rid him of the cancer. Just when they thought he was free and clear and ready to get back to good health, he started to decline again, they found it had spread to his brain, and that it was too late to help him. Basically it was a lot of ups and downs for my grandma and the whole family during his battle, especially since he was healthy as a horse before his diagnosis. He had gone to the doctor because he had gotten sick with pneumonia and found out that he had cancer, it was all downhill quick from there. So back to the gift, last year I had written a poem about my grandfather and had it framed with a picture of me and him when I was a little girl. He always wore hats and in the picture I am sitting on his lap in his favorite rocking chair, wearing one of his hats sideways. I have this huge silly grin on my face, it is just one of those pictures that makes you feel good when you see it. I couldn't bear to give it to her last year since it had only been 5 months since his passing and she was still very fragile. I think this is the perfect time to give it to her, and I am really excited about it. Just thinking about it makes me want to cry. Though the holidays are supposed to be a happy and joyous time, I like to use them as a time to cherish and remember those who are no longer with us, as emotional as it may be. This is my way of keeping my memories of him alive. :bysmilie: 

Thanks for listening, sorry to make a novel out of it!!!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I can't wait to give my little sister her gift. A few years ago I made matching stocking for our whole family and then my mom and stepdad took my sister in from a neglectful parenting situation. She has been with us for 4 years and my mom said that they are going to ensure she stays forever. So, this year I am going to present her with a stocking that matches the stockings the rest of us have! I know she will be excited and happy (plus I filled it with some great little goodies!).


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Dec 11 2008, 02:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687573


> I can't wait to give my little sister her gift. A few years ago I made matching stocking for our whole family and then my mom and stepdad took my sister in from a neglectful parenting situation. She has been with us for 4 years and my mom said that they are going to ensure she stays forever. So, this year I am going to present her with a stocking that matches the stockings the rest of us have! I know she will be excited and happy (plus I filled it with some great little goodies!).[/B]



That is so sweet! I bet she will absolutely love it! I love those moments where you see that excited and surprised look on the faces of your loved ones! That is a really special gift.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I always get each of my kids a WOW gift. So I'm excited about that. I also got my niece a WOW gift...so its going to be fun to see all the kids faces when they open their gifts. :biggrin:


----------



## Anarducci (Sep 8, 2008)

I got a custom silver guitar pick with my boyfriend's and I's song lyrics hand stamped on them. I'm really excited to give this to him because it's special. I also got him a nice new wallet and a 25th anniversary leatherman multi-tool with his name engraved on it.


----------



## Anarducci (Sep 8, 2008)

QUOTE (chloeandj @ Dec 11 2008, 01:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687380


> What gift are you especially excited to give your loved ones?
> 
> I am so excited to be giving my son his first guitar! My husband and I are both very much into music (I play piano and my husband plays mostly guitar but a few other things) and over the last few months my 10 year old son has been picking up my husband's guitar and teaching himself a few chords. He expressed that he would really like to start taking lessons. So secretly I have been searching high and low for a good quality guitar in his size and in our price range (which wasn't much) and thought we'd have to buy him a used one but guess what? I found a pretty decent new one that also comes in his favorite color-RED. I found a dragon decal for it too. He is going to absolutely flip!!
> 
> ...


What kind of guitar did you end up getting? My little brother got interested in the guitar because of my boyfriend so he started learning on a crappy foreign 80's guitar that my uncle gave to him. For his birthday in August I bought him a Squier by Fender Affinity series Stratocaster in red. He loves it. It's made well and affordable and a great beginners' guitar.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Dec 11 2008, 12:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687393


> That sounds like a dream gift!! I know he'll be thrilled.
> 
> My gift - my friend, Wendy, had a red poodle, and she has collected pink and red poodle stuffed animals, etc., over the years. I found a pair of flannel pj's with little pink poodles all over them!! That's the gift I can't wait to give. :biggrin:[/B]


OMG Linda-she's going to love that :wub: Tell Wendy hi from me. 

One thing I'm excited about giving-we bought the in-laws a nice digital frame-they aren't techie but we are planning on uploading pics of Baby Girl Ella for them frequently-I think they're going to love it!! :biggrin:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

we typically don't do gifts, but i occasionally try and send things to the dogs i know  i don't have a budget to buy anything but i made some doggie harnesses for dogs-of-friends, with leftover fabric i already had. buttercup is getting piggy wrapped in tissue paper. she will love it more than anything else in the whole wide world :wub:


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

QUOTE (chloeandj @ Dec 11 2008, 01:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687380


> What gift are you especially excited to give your loved ones?
> 
> I am so excited to be giving my son his first guitar! My husband and I are both very much into music (I play piano and my husband plays mostly guitar but a few other things) and over the last few months my 10 year old son has been picking up my husband's guitar and teaching himself a few chords. He expressed that he would really like to start taking lessons. So secretly I have been searching high and low for a good quality guitar in his size and in our price range (which wasn't much) and thought we'd have to buy him a used one but guess what? I found a pretty decent new one that also comes in his favorite color-RED. I found a dragon decal for it too. He is going to absolutely flip!!
> 
> ...


I was reading this in hopes to get ideas for those gifts I need to yet get, what did I find out, great minds think a like. It looks like it is the year of the guitar. My aunt got her 16 yo twin sons each an acoustic electric guitar and we are getting my DD 18 yo her first guitar, also electric. We had it all picked out for her then she starts talking she wants it 'raspberry' or 'purple' or 'teal'. I have one place to check and if they don't have one in my price range that is her color choice she will be getting a black on. She says if she gets a black one she wants to know if there is a way to paint it. :smilie_tischkante: I think she needs to learn to play first. LOL


QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Dec 11 2008, 02:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687428


> I already sent the one I wanted to give!
> 
> I found a really pretty hummingbird ornament for my mom. My grandpa loved Hummingbirds and had feeders set up all over. He passed away this October so I thought it would be a nice addition to my mom's tree. She loved it and I hope it will remind her of her dad.[/B]


This one isn't from me but my son, Mike. I'm not sure if he is giving it to his gram for her birthday on the 15th or waiting until Christmas. Not only is it a beautiful hummingbird ornament but it has two October pink stones one for body one for the tail. My mom's dad (my gramp) was an October birthday, as was my Dad's, as is Mike's he is 20 yo, and my 33 yo nephew. Mom will have all her best men represented in that one hummingbird.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

I love giving present to all the kids we buy for. There are 24 of them, and I just love buying for them, and watching them open them up.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I've enjoyed this thread.

I'm really CHEAP with my gift!!! Years and years ago when I owned a white miniature poodle, my sister-in-law bought a vintage poodle pin for me at an antiques store. She became a groomer a couple of years ago and this year she acquired two APRICOT colored standard poodle puppies. 

Since I'm poodleless and she now has two, I'm giving the pin back to her at Christmas. I hope she sees it kinda like a full circle moment and not tacky of me to give it back to her.

I tried a few times to get a picture of the pin but all the pictures turned out blurry:















Joy


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

I love gifts like that! I think it is more meaningful and sentimental than some of the other gifts that people buy sometimes. I'm sure she will be very happy with the pin. I am either doing handmade gifts or baked goods for people this year. We are only getting store bought gifts for the 2 kids in the family and for our parents. Money is tight this year! :biggrin:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Xo Daisy Baby oX @ Dec 11 2008, 04:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687561


> This year will be a happy/emotional gift giving to my grandma. On July 5th of this year it had been a year since my grandpa passed away after a very long and difficult battle with cancer. It started as a small spot on his lungs that the Dr. diagnosed as an "easily removable" cancer, his health declined quickly, so he very weakly went through chemo and radiation to rid him of the cancer. Just when they thought he was free and clear and ready to get back to good health, he started to decline again, they found it had spread to his brain, and that it was too late to help him. Basically it was a lot of ups and downs for my grandma and the whole family during his battle, especially since he was healthy as a horse before his diagnosis. He had gone to the doctor because he had gotten sick with pneumonia and found out that he had cancer, it was all downhill quick from there. So back to the gift, last year I had written a poem about my grandfather and had it framed with a picture of me and him when I was a little girl. He always wore hats and in the picture I am sitting on his lap in his favorite rocking chair, wearing one of his hats sideways. I have this huge silly grin on my face, it is just one of those pictures that makes you feel good when you see it. I couldn't bear to give it to her last year since it had only been 5 months since his passing and she was still very fragile. I think this is the perfect time to give it to her, and I am really excited about it. Just thinking about it makes me want to cry. Though the holidays are supposed to be a happy and joyous time, I like to use them as a time to cherish and remember those who are no longer with us, as emotional as it may be. This is my way of keeping my memories of him alive. :bysmilie:
> 
> Thanks for listening, sorry to make a novel out of it!!!![/B]


What a wonderful gift..... :grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I can't wait until my 5 year old grandson Taylor opens his book that i had made for him from Snapfish with the cats and dogs. Whenever we talk he asks about the doggies and kitties and tells me he had been thinking about them in class that day. He loves the furry kids and can't wait to see him when he visits. I made him a book from Shutterfly of our vacation this summer and he absolutely loved the book so i know he'll love the book of the furkids.  Unfortunately we don't get to see him as much now that he's in kindergarten, he lives in Maryland and we're in Florida and we won't be able to have him in February like we usually do.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Dec 11 2008, 05:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687573


> I can't wait to give my little sister her gift. A few years ago I made matching stocking for our whole family and then my mom and stepdad took my sister in from a neglectful parenting situation. She has been with us for 4 years and my mom said that they are going to ensure she stays forever. So, this year I am going to present her with a stocking that matches the stockings the rest of us have! I know she will be excited and happy (plus I filled it with some great little goodies!).[/B]


Oh, Erin ... now that is a very touching and thoughful gift. She is truly your little sister ... and, she is so blessed to have you as her big sister. Your loving gift is going to make her feel so so special and loved even more! :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Xo Daisy Baby oX @ Dec 11 2008, 05:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687561


> This year will be a happy/emotional gift giving to my grandma. On July 5th of this year it had been a year since my grandpa passed away after a very long and difficult battle with cancer. It started as a small spot on his lungs that the Dr. diagnosed as an "easily removable" cancer, his health declined quickly, so he very weakly went through chemo and radiation to rid him of the cancer. Just when they thought he was free and clear and ready to get back to good health, he started to decline again, they found it had spread to his brain, and that it was too late to help him. Basically it was a lot of ups and downs for my grandma and the whole family during his battle, especially since he was healthy as a horse before his diagnosis. He had gone to the doctor because he had gotten sick with pneumonia and found out that he had cancer, it was all downhill quick from there. So back to the gift, last year I had written a poem about my grandfather and had it framed with a picture of me and him when I was a little girl. He always wore hats and in the picture I am sitting on his lap in his favorite rocking chair, wearing one of his hats sideways. I have this huge silly grin on my face, it is just one of those pictures that makes you feel good when you see it. I couldn't bear to give it to her last year since it had only been 5 months since his passing and she was still very fragile. I think this is the perfect time to give it to her, and I am really excited about it. Just thinking about it makes me want to cry. Though the holidays are supposed to be a happy and joyous time, I like to use them as a time to cherish and remember those who are no longer with us, as emotional as it may be. This is my way of keeping my memories of him alive. :bysmilie:
> 
> Thanks for listening, sorry to make a novel out of it!!!![/B]


Amy, that is a beautiful, thoughtful, and loving gift. Your grandma will love and cherish your gift.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm giving my brother 2 video games for his Wii that he wanted. I wrapped them in a box with a big rock bc he is a sneaky one digging under the tree and shaking his gifts! Big sister is gonna get him good this year LOL


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I've already given the gift. It's to women I have never met in person. They have been terribly abused ... from their childhood and/or spousal abuse. They all have been in counseling 
with a friend of mine who works with these women. 

I arranged to have all of these women have a full day at a spa ... including make-overs. They have had before and after pictures taken. And, the pictures have been framed so that they have a special memory of that day. 

My gift for Christmas ... has been the gift of reading so may heart felt letters of thank-you ... from women who have still never met or have seen me in person. They know my first name, only because they wanted so badly to thank me. Arrangements (through the suggestion of my friend, their counselor) were made for them to write the letters, which were then sent to me. Some of the letters overwhelmed me with tears. One women, for instance, said that at first, that she didn't think she was going to feel comfortable getting the massage at the spa ... because her body had been scarred with cigarette burns from an ex-husband. However, she said was treated wonderfully at the spa ... and, that the massage me her feel so special. What touched me, was her sharing, that she wrote her letter to me, several times over ... because she wanted it to be perfect. These, by the way ... are handwritten letters by twenty women. Not emails. Handwritten letters. 

I cherish these letters from women that I will never meet in person. For me, this is what Christmas is really about ... helping bring light into someone's life who truly has seen darkness, in so many ways. And, so many of these women have shared with me, that it has inspired them ... to pay it forward one day. 

This year my husband and I are just going to take it easy. I am just trying to feel better physically. And, really, we don't need more things. We are blessed with what we have ... friends and family. And, our precious Snowball. He's the best family member ... loves us unconditionally! :wub: 

This year I did love the SS gift giving. I just hope that Snowball's SS buddy likes his gifts. We had a lot of fun on this end!  

I wish those of you who celebrate Christmas ... Merry Christmas! And, Happy Hanukkah ... to those who celebrate Hanukkah! May all your wishes and dreams come true!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Dec 7 2009, 11:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859482


> I've already given the gift. It's to women I have never met in person. They have been terribly abused ... from their childhood and/or spousal abuse. They all have been in counseling
> with a friend of mine who works with these women.
> 
> I arranged to have all of these women have a full day at a spa ... including make-overs. They have had before and after pictures taken. And, the pictures have been framed so that they have a special memory of that day.
> ...


Wow--that is truly inspiring! You are awesome!!

I'll share on behalf of my seven year old--days ago she put out a little cup with a sign that said "Pls give to chrty" (Please give to charity). She put in all of her change from her piggy bank and all of her little hiding places. We all followed suit. She took her little can of coins and cashed it in for $23! She took $20 of it and we put it in an envelope for a family that her class is in need this holiday season. I was so, so proud of her--she did this ALL on her own initiative.

As for me I always look forward to giving my kids their gifts the most. We don't really buy them toys during the year and they don't ask for anything--especially my oldest. So it's really nice to spoil them. I love Christmas morning--even if it comes REALLY early in the morning!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I think your son will love his guitar!

Marie- I absolutely love your gift to all those women! wow- that's just so wonderful.

This year, we're actually giving each other presents..so I bought my husband an espresso machine from Italy (he's been wanting one like this for a few years). I'm so excited for him to open that because he's been talking about it for such a long time. 

Also, I'm baking a tin of cookies for all my neighbors in my building..(there are only 8 apartments), plus the lane/gate guard and his family, the local guy who recycles the trash on my street (we always say hi to each other and he loves Bisou) and our laundry guy- hopefully they'll like them..they're all locals and usually they have different taste in regards to food. I already know my Ayi doesn't like any western food..so I'll just give her a card and something extra inside for her.


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

Sadly, the fun part of the gifts is over for me, but I adopted a brother and sister from the Salvation Army Angel tree and we will drop the presents off at the drop-off center Saturday. I loved shopping for the kids SO MUCH! We don't have any kids in our family (and probably won't until my husband and I decide to have some!) We got them an RC car and a baseball bat for the little boy, and lots of Hannah Montana stuff and cute dress-up clothes for the girl, and board games and rollerblades and big coats for both of them AND bikes for both of them! And helmets, I insisted. The two bikes barely fit in my husband's Honda and I think when we take all the presents Saturday we'll need to bring both cars! I went out shopping Black Friday and was happy the whole time knowing I was shopping for these guys. 

I'm also excited about giving my husband all the Harry Potter movies on Blu-Ray  I'm building my dad a Corvette model and I hope he really likes it cause it's REALLY HARD so far! I didn't realize I was going to have to paint and glue EVERY SINGLE PIECE! :smhelp:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I sent my God daughter and her sister (ages 10 and 8) accordians, kid size. I won't get to see them open their gifts but I'm curious about their reaction. (I can kind of imagine the parent's reaction).

They visited this summer and while we were shopping, I talked with the younger girl about accordians because she wanted her mother to buy one, and she was disppointed that her mother said no. I'm hoping she'll remember and be excited to receive it afterall.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey, I thought I remembered this post from last year!! It's fun that someone dug it up and brought it back again.  


My family is no fun to buy for anymore....everyone wants to keep it very small or just tells me what to get. bah humbug!


So last summer, when they were on sale in Cosco, I bought four beach chairs and four beach towels!!! :chili: :chili: I am so excited!!!


So three of my friends will be getting this GREAT GIFT (in my opinion  ). I will be keeping the last one for myself! Heck I can't go to the beach next summer in an old chair.


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

The Christmas gift I'm looking forward to giving the most is actually from Tiffany, but I'm helping her.  It's for my parents...I got a little ornament for their tree. It's a red wood frame with bones painted on it, and I'm going to put a picture of Tiffany inside.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

This year the gift that I am most excited to give is to my grandmother. Usually, we send her a little card and an ornament for her tree but this year I am having flowers delivered to her home 2 weeks before Christmas so that she can enjoy them for those 2 weeks until Christmas. Its not a big gift but it will let her know that I am thinking about her during this holiday season more than just on Christmas Day.


----------

